# DVD Burn Process Failures



## piadia (Mar 31, 2007)

I've been using Nero to burn DVDs. One day, every blank DVD I tried to burn failed with the generic message of 'Burn Process Failed.' This happened with Nero 6.3....?

Then I downloaded Nero 7. I was able to burn a DVD once. Then the same error. I reinstalled Nero 7 and could burn another DVD. But, the next time I couldn't. I kept reinstalling until now -- nothing I do allows me to escape this error message.

I've also tried to burn using PowerISO. Same results, but it calls failure 'Error Reserving Zone.'

I'll attach one of my Nero error logs (if that's of any use). Can't remember which version of Nero I was using at the time I saved this log.

Thanks for any fixes you can imagine.

Amy


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like either a dirty drive, bad media, or the drive is dying.


----------



## j-mcallister (Oct 6, 2006)

I have much of the same problem at the min, were wen i try to burn files the 1st disc will always fail but the second one will work fine !! does this happen to you as well ??


----------



## piadia (Mar 31, 2007)

j-mcallister said:


> I have much of the same problem at the min, were wen i try to burn files the 1st disc will always fail but the second one will work fine !! does this happen to you as well ??


No -- It used to be just the opposite -- the first would work and thereafter burns would fail. Now I can't get anything to burn. Ugh.


----------



## piadia (Mar 31, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Sounds like either a dirty drive, bad media, or the drive is dying.


How can I make a determination about drive? It plays everything -- it just won't burn.


----------



## piadia (Mar 31, 2007)

Also -- I can burn CDs -- I just can't burn DVDs.

I've looked for any updates on drivers -- none found.
The media is clean because I can't burn anything I have been able to burn before.
I've cleaned the drive (best I can with air).

Help....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The laser wavelength for burning CD's and DVD's is totally different, so it could burn CD's just fine, and not DVD's.

The best way to diagnose this is to connect the drive to a different system and test it. If it fails in the same way, it's a defective or dirty drive.


----------



## j-mcallister (Oct 6, 2006)

How would u clean a dirty drive ?


----------



## Dave Henrie (Apr 26, 2007)

j-mcallister said:


> How would u clean a dirty drive ?


 I have read, but have not used, cleaning discs that are available at most Music and Video stores. Usually just some sort of disc with a light brush on the bottom that removes dust from the lens. Prices that were mentioned were from a couple of bucks to $12 and $29. Again, I came across this while looking for help on another problem, no guarentees.

dave henrie


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

With a cleaning kit at about $30, it's just as cost effective to buy a new DVD burner... (for a few $$ more...)


----------

